# TSRCAR Cincinnati 2014 Race Season



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

The 2014 race season is finally upon us with test and tune and Race 1 this upcoming weekend April 26/27. We will run our normal classes of 1/8th and 1/10th nitro on road as well as 1/10th mod sedan and any other classes with interest. After race 1 there will be a short hiatus to celebrate mothers day, memorial day and a Midwest Series race and we will resurface the track during the break. Looks to be another great season!
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Race 1 is in the books. Good turnout and perfect weather make for an enjoyable day at the track! Full results can be found on our website, TSRCAR.com
Taking a few week off in May to resurface the track but we will have another test n tune practice day in late May and the Race #2 on June 8th.

Dennis


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Electric guys we will start running on the June 8th. The main class will be open mod TC but 17.5 tc will be welcome as well. Tire testing will be done once the sealer has been applied and we will know at that time what the recomended tire will be.

Right now we are leaning towards the NEW Jaco 36 orange compound tires.

Monti


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

scaleracr said:


> Race 1 is in the books. Good turnout and perfect weather make for an enjoyable day at the track! Full results can be found on our website, TSRCAR.com
> Taking a few week off in May to resurface the track but we will have another test n tune practice day in late May and the Race #2 on June 8th.
> 
> Dennis



Will the additional Test'N'Tune be the Saturday before the Indy 500? I think that would be a good one if all the prep is completed in time.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

probably will be open on both days, weather allowing. I will know more as it gets closer but the plan is to have the track open on both.
Dennis


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just an FYI test and tune starts this Saturday at noon to ????. Racing will be on Sunday with the gates to open around 9am. 

Classes will be EP mod sedan, IC 1/10 sedan, and IC 1/8.

If there is interest we can run 13.5 EP sedan too.

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Race 2*

Despite a horrible weather outlook, threatening skies, and patchy segments of rain we were able to get in 2 rounds of qualifying and shortened mains. I think both electric and nitro racers were able to find a decent setup for the new surface and more races for race three will make it even better. Full results and future schedule can be found at www.TSRCAR.com


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Good showing of 5 mod tc's today! If anyone wants to show with 17.5 tc just come on out, ill have mine ready.

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Need some more of the indy guys, can't let Simpson have all the fun! As Monti said we had a good showing with some more locals expected. 3 qualifiers, main and plenty of practice. We will go again this upcoming Sunday the 29th. 

Dennis


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Attention EP TC racers!

If anyone is in the Mid-West area, there is going to be a race in Cincinnati on Aug 9th. This race will be part of the Mid-West nitro series and EP TC will run on Saturday only with three heats and a main, 17.5 and Mod only. This race is also in conjunction with the Hamilton Co fair so there will be food, rides, and demolition derby Saturday night.

I have talked to several guys already from Dayton and Leisure Hours and there is going to be a group making the trip. Let me know if anyone has any questions.

Check out www.TSRCAR.com for the complete schedule!

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> Attention EP TC racers!
> 
> If anyone is in the Mid-West area, there is going to be a race in Cincinnati on Aug 9th. This race will be part of the Mid-West nitro series and EP TC will run on Saturday only with three heats and a main, 17.5 and Mod only. This race is also in conjunction with the Hamilton Co fair so there will be food, rides, and demolition derby Saturday night.
> 
> ...


Will there be electric power provided or do we need to bring our own power source?
David


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

FrankNitti said:


> Will there be electric power provided or do we need to bring our own power source?
> David


There is some power out at the track and it should handle most everything but you never know. If you have the room it would be a great backup plan for sure.

If you anyone wants to get some practice the track is running this Sunday too.

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> There is some power out at the track and it should handle most everything but you never know. If you have the room it would be a great backup plan for sure.
> 
> If you anyone wants to get some practice the track is running this Sunday too.
> 
> Monti


Monti, is there a spec tire for 17.5 for this race? I know you run the orange dot at your cub race.

Tks...David


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

FrankNitti said:


> Monti, is there a spec tire for 17.5 for this race? I know you run the orange dot at your cub race.
> 
> Tks...David


The MWS does not have a spec rubber tire for EP guys.

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> The MWS does not have a spec rubber tire for EP guys.
> 
> Monti


Thanks Monti, :thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> Attention EP TC racers!
> 
> If anyone is in the Mid-West area, there is going to be a race in Cincinnati on Aug 9th. This race will be part of the Mid-West nitro series and EP TC will run on Saturday only with three heats and a main, 17.5 and Mod only. *This race is also in conjunction with the Hamilton Co fair *so there will be food, rides, and demolition derby Saturday night.
> 
> ...



Do we have to pay for a fair admission to get on the grounds for the race or is the track in a different area? 

David


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

FrankNitti said:


> Do we have to pay for a fair admission to get on the grounds for the race or is the track in a different area?
> 
> David


You do not have to pay admission if you arrive before 10 am on Saturday. Other wise it's 5$ to access the fair.

Monti


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Monti007 said:


> You do not have to pay admission if you arrive before 10 am on Saturday. Other wise it's 5$ to access the fair.
> 
> Monti


:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Monti , do we need to adjust ride height from carpet?


----------



## Monti007 (Mar 3, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> Hey Monti , do we need to adjust ride height from carpet?


No you don't have to, the track has a few bumps but is pretty smooth. I run about 5.5mm, my chassis does drag some under load. If you are worried about scraping your chassis then get a chassis protector, I am sure hobby town indy or slots will have one.

Monti


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Your car will only drag if its as fast as Monti's, mere mortals are fine!
Dennis


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Been checking the weather and it's looking like a good chance of the track getting wet  Still plan on making the trip form Indy, have my fingers crossed that the rain will hold off. We plan on being at the track by 9am.


----------

